# Have never been so happy to be made a liar...



## Vestirse

Well, wasn't going to post here as it still hasn't _quite_ settled in yet and I am also now the liar who:

1.) Proclaimed she was not leaving before her year was up, despite telling everyone else that they should not be so negative and it could happen at any time.

2.) Told my husband not to worry when he wanted to take a break this cycle because there was no way in hell anything was going to happen. Three BFPs in a row? Yea freakin right. No seriously - RIGHT.

3.) Cried and whined about having an anovulatory cycle this cycle and tried to join and rename a club (which I got kicked out of).

So I'm officially embarrassed.

Without further ado:

*I got my BFP and I'm officially knocked up.*

_Please stick around baby. Mama will give you a cookie. Won't that be nice?_

See evidence below.
 



Attached Files:







070209.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 69


----------



## KrissyG

You're were just being pragmatic V.....biiiiiig difference!
Hope you visit often, you deserve your place on the PG boards, but we still want you to pop in now and again.


----------



## nailartmom

Congratulations!! :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so exciting for you to be able to annouce......
theres a few new :bfp: going around.Lets hope its contagious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

yay congratss!! :hugs: :wohoo: it's official :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Now doesnt this feel better ;) leave the anovulatory cycles to me.. i seem to be getting the hang of them :loopy:

Well i think youve learned your lesson now, we will be signing a petition allowing you to stay for a while but you will have to surrender and help others in 1st tri too :dohh:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::yipee::headspin::happydance:

so plsed for u hun !! (got chucked out of wot group ? r u kidding me:? )

xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats xx


----------



## keerthy

:wohoo: Congratulations honey! :wohoo:


----------



## bobobaby

Congratulations on your :bfp:!! I just read your journal and you really deserve this! You are one of the girls on here that answers everyones questions (including mine) and I am so happy that you will have your baby in 9 more healthy months! Enjoy being pregnant!!


----------



## baby.love

Congratulations :)


----------



## butrfly

congratulations!


----------



## applegirl

:yipee: congratulations hon!!! so extra happy for you!! :hugs: :hugs: 
:wohoo:


----------



## Forever 3

Congratulations V you deserve it 

xx


----------



## Kota

Congratulations! So pleased for you!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:happydance: congrats :happydance: x x x


----------



## readyforbaby

Hallelujah!


----------



## dan-o

Agggggghhhhh!!! OMG!!!! Only just saw this! :yipee:

Huge congrats to you hunny!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Congratulations V 
Best wishes for a H & H 9 months

:dust:​


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xxx


----------



## sam's mum

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!! :D x


----------



## lollylou1

CONGRATULATIONS HUN

Lou
xxx


----------



## sam76

well done congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Big congrats and heres some sticky baby dust for you :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations again!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats V!! I'm really happy for you. Hop everything goes well! :)


----------



## jo_79

Congratulations!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dizzy1

Congrats hun

:hug:


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations Chick!


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats see you in 1st tri.:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## mordino

:yipee: Congratulations!!! Wonderful news!! :yipee:


----------



## samzi

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## emie

What a surprise :wohoo: Iam sooooooooooo pleased for you...:hugs:


----------



## moomoo

Congrats honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hekate

congrats! have happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## mer01

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

Ah now this is news we've been waiting for for a while. I am so pleased for you chicken. Well done, congratulations and have a happy and healthy pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## rhiansweet84

congrats...best wishes for you xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats!!! Stick baby stick.... :yipee:


----------



## Nlytin

Congratulations!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats! Now on to becoming an encyclopedia of knowledge for all the 1st tri ladies!!! :) and then 2nd and then 3rd and then the mommy and baby groups!!! :yipee:


----------



## MrsR

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

looking forward to following your preg journal!!!!!!! you TTC journal had me hooked!!!!!!!! :D :D :D

SO SO SO pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## hopedance

CONGRATS!!!!!! you so deserve this, you're a fountain of knowledge around this place. aside from my hubby's hard work and input into the matter, i do partially attribute my current pregnancy to you - some very wise words about my CM and OPKs and when to have sex landed me my BFP and i'm so grateful, it makes me so so happy to see you announcing this! i hope baby sticks for you love!


----------



## eclipse

Congratulations!!! Only thinking wonderful thoughts for you and your little one! May you get sick right away so you know that everything is ok! LOL :D


----------



## Cracker

HUGE congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Premomt

Every time I look at your pic post I get teary eyed. I knew you were supposed to go befor me (and the rest of the other ladies) for a reason! Now we canlive vicariously through you, and learn loads too!


----------



## LadyBee

Is there such a thing as a BnB celebrity??? I THINK SO! :dance:

_*¡Felicidades en tu embarazo!*_

:bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:hug:​


----------



## Pippin

Goodness you so deserve this congratulations. :dust: for a healthy and sticky 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Omg, so happy for you. Congrats :) xxx


----------



## elly460

congrats hun!


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

WOWOWOOWO _ that is such great news!! CONGRATS HUN ...:dust:


----------



## Aunty E

WOOOOOOO!!!!!! WELL DONE THAT EGGY!!!!!!

There's one happy bunny smiling insanely at her desk here in London!!!!! Wonderful wonderful news, tons of sticky dust your way :)

:happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay! Go V! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Farie

Congrats honey :hugs:

So pleased for you


----------



## morayo

congrats hun. its great news!


----------



## Greta

That's brilliant news! And gives me hope as I know you had to work at it for a few months. Have a wonderful pregnancy. xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats!!


----------



## Lyns

Well, I turn my back for 5 mins and you go and get yourself knocked up!

Seriously sweetie, I couldn't be more pleased to hear this.....will catch up on your journal when I'm back as I'm on a v. slow freebie wifi connection at the mo! xxx


----------



## happy mum

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! happy healthy 9 to you!!! XX


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

:happydance:*CONGRAGULATIONS*:happydance:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!


----------



## mommy2leilani

:happydance: congrads mama's! see...didnt take long at all. lol


----------



## charliesmom

YES!!! CONGRATULATIONS! I've been following your charts and lurking over at your journal. So happy to see your HCG doubling SO nicely!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations!!
-x-


----------



## MrsJD

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:

XXX


----------



## cazd

Hiya - what fab news! Fingers crossed you have a happy healthy pregnancy !!! 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Awww, so exciting. I've seen you around TTC, and you have helped me out a couple of times already. If anyone is a B&B all star... it's you :) I couldn't be happier for you. Congratulations, you're a hoot and I hope you will pop back into TTC sometimes. I don't know what we will do without you!! Hooray!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kass244

congrats on your :bfp:


----------

